# Another Crash On The Tracks....This Time By An Airplane....



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

http://abc7ny.com/news/1-dead-1-hurt-after-small-plane-crashes-onto-tracks-in-bethpage/935052/


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice of that one guy to recognize that he wasn't highly inconvenienced considering that someone else had died.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

This is the first time I've heard of an airplane crashing onto railroad tracks. It seems that more people are killed in Beech Bonanzas than in any other type of private plane.


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

I noticed that too. I think the Bonanza had the moniker "Doctor Killer".


----------

